# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Affichage des donnes base MySQL

## brania

Bonjour,
j'ai un problme avec la connexion  ma base de donnes.
J'ai une appli Pbuilder 10.5 et ma base est MySQL sauf que je n'arrive pas  afficher ni insrer des donnes dans mes datawindows 
Comment faire SVP ????

----------


## ednego

Bonjour,

le problme vient'il de la connection  la base ou lors de l'update ??

Cdlt

----------

